# LR mobile and iOS 8, any issues?



## erro (Sep 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried LR mobile on iOS 8 yet? Any problems? I'm mainly concerned about LR mobiles auto-import feature since that looks for new photos in the camera roll, and iOS 8 no longer have the camera roll. Does auto-import still work?


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 21, 2014)

No issues at all with LRm. Auto import still works.

However, I find odd slowdowns and freezes with ios8 on my iPad 2 and  nothing of any value in the upgrade.

john


----------



## erro (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks John, I'll go ahead and upgrade then.


----------

